# Interesting humidor issue



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

It seems that since I've joined CS and started sending out cigars to other members, my humidor is actually getting fuller. No matter how many cigars I send out, I always end up with more than I started with. Anybody else have this problem?

MCS


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

lol .... welcome to the Jungle. :ss


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Indeed, I have experienced the same phenomenon!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I couldn't even begin paying back ... or even paying forward ... for some of the cigars I have received.

So ...... I keep trying anyway. It's a loosing battle, but a battle that I love to fight.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Its a never-ending cycle!!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

monsoon said:


> I couldn't even begin paying back ... or even paying forward ... for some of the cigars I have received.
> 
> So ...... I keep trying anyway. It's a loosing battle, but a battle that I love to fight.


:tpd: Just no way to keep up with the generosity of the Jungle. It is a common problem, accompanied with manic devil site and deal seeking activities, it makes for storage issues. At least we support the cooler making industry as well.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Man, I have a whole cooler just filled with singles from the last year. Over 200 singles!!! Quite a sight actually. You wouldn't believe the sticks that are in there either. :tu This place seems to have a magical effect.

This photo doesn't do it justice!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Sandman said:


> Man, I have a whole cooler just filled with singles from the last year. Quite a sight actually. You wouldn't believe the sticks that are in there either. :tu This place seems to have a magical effect.


I agree! There is no place like this jungle of ours. I still haven't recovered from how hard I got hit after the wedding in May. My apartment is still a crater!


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Man, I have a whole cooler just filled with singles from the last year. Quite a sight actually. You wouldn't believe the sticks that are in there either. :tu This place seems to have a magical effect.


This is off subject, but if those ziploc bags are air tight, what is the point in putting them in a coolerdor?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Razorhog said:


> This is off subject, but if those ziploc bags are air tight, what is the point in putting them in a coolerdor?


When it comes to cigars, I don't want to take any chances!


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I would think they would dry out if you left them inside ziplock bags because the humidity can't get to them. I'm a newb though


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

yep! I do.

Pre-CS:










Post-CS:


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Razorhog said:


> I would think they would dry out if you left them inside ziplock bags because the humidity can't get to them. I'm a newb though


Nope, well for one they were at proper humidity(65%) before going into the baggies and two I keep that cooler at 65% and 68 degrees constantly. They will be just fine.:tu

Good question though!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Irons said:


> yep! I do.
> 
> Pre-CS:
> 
> ...


Hilarious! I like that before and after.


----------



## steve r (Aug 19, 2007)

i agree i have only been in the jungle a few weeks but have already met some of the most genorous people ever.

as for the ziploc bags they arent actually as air tight as you might think, they still let humidity through.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Irons said:


> yep! I do.
> 
> Pre-CS:
> 
> ...


That's awesome! You were able to emerge from the darkness right into a coolerdor!

MCS


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> It seems that since I've joined CS and started sending out cigars to other members, my humidor is actually getting fuller. No matter how many cigars I send out, I always end up with more than I started with. Anybody else have this problem?
> 
> MCS


I have the opposite, I have trended toward giving too many away. Then again, I have 7 humi/coolerdors so I have plenty of stock. It is just depleting a little faster nowadays...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That just means it's time to go on a bombing run!!
:tu


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Yea. I went from nothing to a 50ct to a that and an extra box in about a month. Mostly thanks to DBall, tidefan, hurricane and Old Sailor. Even though the last 2 were NST, I think of them as gifts. As such, I don't feel that I can trade them. So, no bombing runs yet. However, I caught the CBid bug... we'll see how much longer that lasts.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> It seems that since I've joined CS and started sending out cigars to other members, my humidor is actually getting fuller. No matter how many cigars I send out, I always end up with more than I started with. Anybody else have this problem?
> 
> MCS


Sorta, I guess. Oh wait, thats because I can't stop buying stuff.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

And it's not just cigars multiplying - - - -

I swear the humidors themselves are performing cellular meiosis!
I'm pretty sure I used to have about 4-5 humis, now I have 8, 
plus several coolerdors & a bursting-full freezerdor!

Someone call Stephen Hawking, QUICK!!! :ss


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

smokin5 said:


> And it's not just cigars multiplying - - - -
> 
> I swear the humidors themselves are performing cellular meiosis!
> I'm pretty sure I used to have about 4-5 humis, now I have 8,
> ...


Thats what I'm talking about..Multiplying Humidors.
My wife was with me at a B&M a few months back when the guy ringing up my haul asked: Do you have a humidor?
My wife answered before I could take a breath. NO he has 5.:c


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

My humidor needs to multiply.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Actually, I think that's a law of physics... the law of exponential return. Or something like that. If it's not a law... it should be. 

Doc


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

My 120 count humi is morphing into a 38Quart cooler.....how the heck did that happen?


Let me count the ways......

CBID
WTS/WTT
B&M

:zme driving down the slope full throttle:ss


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Well like they say the love that you send out comes back to you ten fold....so just feeeeelllllll the love...:tu


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

Gotta love it all right???:hn


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I was just thinking about that today. It is ridiclous. This Jungle is an awesome place.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Mojo65 said:


> My 120 count humi is morphing into a 38Quart cooler.....how the heck did that happen?
> 
> Let me count the ways......
> 
> ...


Wait until it turn into three 128 quart coolers..........


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

I swear I'm always out of space, and I have room for around over 1500 sticks!


I send out a few packages, and all of a sudden I get 3-4 back and I'm out of space again.


I haven't really purchased more than 100 sticks in the last few months...between freebies from shops, gifts from other smokers, and all else, I'm always at full capacity.


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Wait until it turn into three 128 quart coolers..........


:hn:hn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh yeah... when I started, I had a couple of good size desk humidors. Now? Got a huge coolerdor and looking at making "other arrangements." :r


----------

